#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-22
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<thumper> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-23
<karora> chilts: I'm trying to use the latest cil from Debian Unstable.
<chilts> righto
<karora> When I add an issue or edit an issue the stuff I type into my editor does not seem to end up in the issue :-(
<chilts> hmm
<chilts> so after cil add, does it complain, create the file (with nothing in it) or create the file with something (but not the right thing) in it?
<chilts> which version? v0.07?
<karora> The issue is created, but there's no description.
<karora> It just says "Description ..." at the bottom of it.
<karora> Yeah, this is 0.07.00
<karora> From Debian.
<chilts> so you had deleted that line and put your own description there?
<karora> No, not yet.
<chilts> then the description was saved as 'Description ...'
<chilts> I should change that placeholder text to 'Description (change me) ...'
<karora> When I went "cil add blah blah blah blah" an editor came up with an empty document, so I typed my description into that.
<chilts> it doesn't do anything with the blah blah blah
<karora> Was that editor supposed to be displaying the whole issue?
<karora> What's your normal workflow for creating an issue?
<chilts> so 'cil add' doesn't take anything on the command line
<karora> The "blah blah blah" is now the summary for the issue, but other than "vi issues/whatever" I can't
<karora> OK.
<karora> That's not what the man page says.
<chilts> I usually go "cil add --commit"
<chilts> the type in the title and the description
<chilts> (sorry title=summary)
<chilts> not sure I know where that is, maybe that's been added by someone else for Debian
 * chilts will check
<chilts> what does the line of the manpage say, and I'll grep for it?
<karora> OK.The man page was probably something fmarier did.
<karora>        add [--mine] [summary]
<karora>            Adds an issues after you have edited the input.  Text passed after 'add' will be used as the bug summary line.
<chilts> yeah, do a 'cil --help' and you can see the add command takes nothing afterwards
<karora> I noticed that.
<chilts> karora: as it turns out, I no longer maintain cil (really) and asked a guy if he wanted to take over development (though I heard nothing back from him after that)
<chilts> so yeah, I don't really use it anymore :)
<chilts> sometimes I think I should
<karora> And I thought "Surely I can pass in an issue title on the command line", so I checked the man page :-)
<karora> Heh.
<chilts> yeah, that would probably be a good idea
<karora> OK.
<chilts> lols ... in the code, it _does_ do the summary from the command lien :)
<karora> I was just starting to track issues for a new project and it seemed to me like it would be a good way to deal with "confirmed issues that we know need fixing"
<chilts> heh, I never knew
<karora> Yeah.
<karora> That bit actually worked.
<chilts> seems to work with my version here
<karora> But then it threw up this empty editor window in front of me.
<karora> EDITOR=gvim
<chilts> if you say it worked, then an empty editor would mean that it didn't?
<karora> No, an empty editor probably means that the temp file the editor was supposed to be editing has a different name, or something like that.
<chilts> can you try it with EDITOR=vim and see if that works?
<karora> Yeah, OK.
<chilts> yeah, you're probably right
<chilts> mine works with vim and emacs
<karora> Yep.
<karora> Works with EDITOR=vim
<chilts> cool
<chilts> not sure about gvim then
<chilts> sorry
<karora> So that's an acceptable workaround for me, and I can file a bug against the Debian package :-)
<karora> Which $SOMEONE can push to the upstream...
<karora> And the normal service of this channel can be returned to witnessing the passing of the days.
<karora> afternoon
<chilts> hehehe
<chilts> afternoon
<karora> Amusingly the --commit option is also *not* documented in the manpage.
<karora> or the --help :-)
<Bacta> Hai
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ol> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<karora> morning :-)
<karora> And what a beautiful, calm, cloudless morning it is!
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> nice and warm here..cloudy.but still a lovely day
<thumper> morning
<snail> is there something special about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/amaya ? it doesn't seem to be in the archives for installation...
<ajmitch> it's jaunty?
<ajmitch> which is now end-of-life
<ajmitch> it was removed from debian & subsequently ubuntu due to numerous bugs & security issues
<snail> oh, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> how is the night owl?
<Atamira> debating about going to sylvia park for breakfast..or macdonalds
 * ibeardslee just had porridge
<Atamira> i havent been able to eat porridge since i was little and accidently sneezed into it
<Atamira> sorry..hope that doesnt put you off
<ibeardslee> hehe .. you didn't just mix it up and carry on?
<Atamira> ewwwwww
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> wasnt an empty sneeze..if you get my meaning
<ibeardslee> the texture wouldn't have been too different
<Atamira> yeah well..i cant look at porridge the same anymore
<Bacta> Hai Trolls
<Atamira> troll?...are you sure?
<Bacta> ;)
<Atamira> im more a female dwarf than a troll
<Bacta> A Dwarf heh
<Bacta> We got plenty of those here
<Atamira> well im not tall enough to be an elf
<Bacta> Gawd NZ breakfast tv is depressing
<Atamira> then dont watch it
<Atamira> im thinking of heading out to mackers for breakfast
<Bacta> I just had rice for breakfast
<Atamira> we just had a discussion on porridge
<Atamira> i dont feel like any of those
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> cd
<Atamira> did that work? :)
<Atamira> run Bacta run
<Bacta> Causing me trouble Atamira?
<Bacta> Oh shit! It's an Agent!
<Atamira> right..ive decided
<Atamira> im off to macdonalds
<Atamira> and to get some credit for my phone
<Bacta> Have fun
<hads> Wow, what a waste of several hours. For some unknown reason when implementing an HTTP client, the order of the headers can matter.
 * ibeardslee disappears for the latest kernel update
<ajmitch> hads: that may even be buried in some obscure appendix of an RFC, if you're lucky
<hads> ajmitch: Confusingly it's not really. Sortof. "The order in which header fields are received is not significant. However, it is "good practice" to send General-Header fields first, followed by Request-Header or Response-Header fields prior to the Entity-Header fields.
<hads> "
<ajmitch> right, theory & practice not quite meeting up
<hads> I discovered this morning (after many hours last night) that if Content-Type and Content-Length are present in a request then they need to be first, otherwise things break. In this environment at least.
<hads> Not the problem I was wanting to solve but I guess you get that.
<ajmitch> time to shave the yak? :)
<hads> heh, indeed.
<Atamira> ok..macdonalds it was
<Atamira> and ibeardslee it was yummy
<Atamira> much better than porridge
<ibeardslee> I'm sure it was
<ajmitch> but still, mcdonalds?
<Atamira> ajmitch, i didnt feel like cooking. and you cant go wrong with the breakfast menu
<Atamira> at least
<Atamira> bacon egg and english muffin
<ibeardslee> nomnomnom
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-25
<mwhudson> is there any way to listen to test match special in nz?
<ibeardslee> South Islanders ..
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: ?
<ibeardslee> Truenet.co.nz are looking for more volunteers to help test and measure broadband in NZ
<thumper> ?
<ibeardslee> http://www.truenet.co.nz/get-involved-become-volunteer-tester
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> Atamira: where are you based?
<Atamira> auckland
<ibeardslee> ok .. for some reason I thought Hamilton
<Atamira> you might be thinking of the other Liz
<Atamira> who lives in cambridge
<Atamira> who i havent met
<ibeardslee> ahhh
<ibeardslee> apologies
<Atamira> no biggie. you're not the first one to get it wrong
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> sorry. not get it wrong but to assume we're the same person
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-26
<karora> evening
<zapzupnz> evening
<Atamira> we do the evening thing too?
<karora> Atamira: Sometimes the day is so nice you just have to greet it twice :-)
<Atamira> true
<Atamira> nad its abeautiful day here today
<Atamira> pity all the ppl who have lawns thought so as well and decided to mow their lawns
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-27
<ajmitch_> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-28
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-21
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> something must have changed on my laptop for it not to suspend these last 2 mornings
<ajmitch> very annoying
<ibeardslee> an update?
<ajmitch> not sure, I don't think I installed any over the weekend
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-22
<thumper> afternoon
<mwhudson> yes
<chilts> morning
<chilts> shit, I've been forgetting to say morning!!!
<chilts> :(
<chilts> oh, just this morning
<chilts> still, no excuses
<ajmitch> chilts: tear up your membership card
 * chilts rips and shreads
<chilts> argh!
<chilts> shreds even :)
<chilts> I'm going to bed
<mwhudson> :)
<Atamira> lol
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> working to get a replacement membership card? ;)
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> such a beautiful day here
<Atamira> not a cloud currently in the sky
<hads> Morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Not a blue in the sky here currently.
<Atamira> well the clouds are now just creeping over the horizons
<Atamira> high cloud cover
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> wellington seems to be going for the good/bad on alternating days weather thing
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-23
<chilts> ibeardslee: yeah, I think I've earned it already - doesn't take long to get that one back :)
<ibeardslee> people been following the Koha trademark fun and games?
<ajmitch> oh yes, it's depressing reading
<ibeardslee> it's not all doom at this point. I understand there is actually 3 months to object
<ibeardslee> there is now a bit of cash in the 'defence fund' and I've heard of a couple of law firms offering their services pro-bono
<ibeardslee> the NZOSS will do some rattling
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<sadsun> hello
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> spot the odd one out
<ajmitch> Atamira's missing a g?
<Atamira> and sadsun is being different today
<ajmitch> it's not really morning in .nl though :)
<sadsun> I have to, u stole my "mornin'" :P
<sadsun> feels like morning here in .nl ^^
<chilts> hmm, there are a few people in here I haven't met in real life
<sadsun> u guys meet? cool
<ajmitch> chilts: I've met you very briefly at LCA, iirc
<chilts> was that at the drunken Thursday night thing?
<chilts> sadsun: not formally, just in circles as and when it happens
<ajmitch> I think it was the open day or something
<sadsun> I see, still nice
<chilts> hmm, wish I was going to LCA again this year
 * ajmitch has flights booked for LCA
<chilts> I should get the company to pay for it - which shouldn't be hard because I own the company
<chilts> I just can't afford it :D
<ajmitch> I just need to pay for the LCA tickets
 * ibeardslee didn't need to pay for LCA tickets
<ibeardslee> works is paying for flights + accom
<chilts> nowai
<chilts> ah well, good on yer :)
<ajmitch> work is just paying for flights for me
<ajmitch> better than nothing, for sure :)
 * ibeardslee is speaking, ticket is 'free'
<ibeardslee> ..
<ajmitch> what are you speaking on?
<sadsun> what does LCA stand for?
<ajmitch> linux.conf.au
 * ibeardslee suddenly feels quite sick about the idea of speaking 
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: The Catalyst Open Source Academy
<ajmitch> it's an annual conference that attracts quite a few people
<chilts> sadsum: so you're in .nl? what are you doing hanging out here then (not that we mind, everyone is welcome)? I'm just wondering the connection
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: I'll have to come along then :)
<sadsun> trying to get work in kiwiland
<chilts> ah, gotchyer :)
<chilts> ibeardslee: is that in January again?
<ajmitch> jan 16-20 in ballarat
<ajmitch> if you're talking about the LCA dates :)
 * chilts was asking about the Catalyst Open Source Academy
<ibeardslee> chilts: yes
<ibeardslee> weeks of the 9th and 16th
<ibeardslee> so yes I'll be at LCA talking about the Academy during the 2nd week
<ibeardslee> do you have a project you could mentor?
<chilts> not really one big enough for the academy
<chilts> but I'd be happy to help
<ibeardslee> why not?  2-4 students working on a project, you guiding them through to make commits to it
<chilts> most of my projects are pretty small ... wouldn't be enough work for 2-4 students
<ibeardslee> got things that need to be started? new features planned?
<chilts> ok, my last project took me about 8 hrs to do - it's now feature complete :)
<chilts> seriously, I don't work on anything the size of Drupal or Koha
<ibeardslee> doesn't need to be that size
<chilts> I'm doing small libraries for NodeJS at the moment
<chilts> so you've got people doing Koha, Mahara, Moodle? Drupal? any others?
<ibeardslee> last year we had Grant's xml:sax and andrew's davical stuff
<chilts> also remember that I work for myself, so I don't have a lot of spare time where I'm not trying to earn a living :)
<ibeardslee> true
<chilts> if I worked for a large organisisation who was happy to sponsor my time on something, I'd jump at the chance ... sorry :)
<ibeardslee> fair enough .. worth a crack
<chilts> I could always ask on the NodeJS mailing list if anyone wants something doing?
<chilts> there is plenty of development going on around there at the moment
<ibeardslee> sure .. we'd need a mentor to help work with the students though
<chilts> yeah, no problems, that would definitely rule me out then :)
<ibeardslee> They don't need to be 100% .. you could work from the corner of L4 during that week ;)
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> hey thumper .. I've been actively looking for more of the stuff coming for/from Ubuntu
<ibeardslee> the UDS stuff is interesting
<thumper> hi ibeardslee
<olly_> morning
<olly_> good to be back in NZ, and for more than 3 days this time
<olly_> top tip - if you have a returning residents visa, you count as "NZ and Australian passports" for immigration
<olly_> at least according to the immigration guy at the desk last night
 * ajmitch should probably renew his passport soon
<ajmitch> who knows how long it'd take to process a passport renewal in late december/early january
<ibeardslee> that reminds me ..
<mwhudson> eep, conversation
<mwhudson> mornign
<mwhudson> olly_: you can tell this by the signs that say "NZ and Australian Passports <hr> Residents" can't you?  at least at AKL
<mwhudson> admittedly, when i've just escaped from a long haul flight is not tip-top time for observation
<olly_> mwhudson: they don't at WLG
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> yes, i've noticed that
<olly_> you
<olly_> 're probably right about AKL
<olly_> now you mention it, I do STR gthat
<chilts> yeah, I was told that the time before last so the last time I went through NZ passports and it was pretty fast :)
<chilts> nice to know since the signs don't usually tell you
<olly_> WLG seem quite anal at checking non-resident's documentation
<olly_> return tickets, etc
<olly_> i've only come in at AKL as a non-resident, and they weren't so bad, so either it has changed, or AKL has computer systems which relay the airline info or something
<olly_> guy in front seemed to be trying to show his return ticket on his phone, which the desk guy didn't like
<olly_> as if a paper print out is harder to forge
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-24
<ajmitch> must stop reading political news... such a waste of time
<chilts> morning
<sadsun> good morning chilts
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> good morning sadsun
<sadsun> :)
<chilts> the sun is actually out today, but it's not sad
<chilts> it's HAPPY!
<Atamira> its overcast here
<sadsun> cool, I am glad the daystar is in a good mood
<ajmitch> yay, friday
<chilts> heh, daystar
<chilts> I might start calling it that
<sadsun> may the daystar shine brightly on you ^^
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-25
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> oh wait..saturday
<Atamira> cancel that morning
<ajmitch> some of us still got up & have been busy
<Atamira> im comtemplating bed soon..one more night of work and then im off for 12 days
<Atamira> then i might be able to figure out why empathy will no longer connect to gtalk
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-26
<ojwb> hmm, theyworkforyou.co.nz is nowhere near as good as the UK version
<ojwb> or has poor navigation
<ojwb> e.g. I can see the Gordon Brown likes the Iraq war, id cards and foundation hospitals: http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/gordon_brown/kirkcaldy_and_cowdenbeath
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<sadsun> good morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning\
<chilts> hmm
<ajmitch> everyone recovered from the weekend? :)
 * chilts won't recover for 3 more years
<ibeardslee> it'll take longer than that to buy our assets back
<chilts> we won't be able to, they'll be elsewhere
<ibeardslee> we did buy the rail back
<chilts> which is what pisses me off about Key 'coz he keeps saying "No-one said let's buy back Air NZ" and it's like, well, that's a completely different thing
<chilts> that's 'coz it had been run into the ground
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> predictably, three mps won in my electorate!
<chilts> ??
<mwhudson> chilts: well, they were 2, 2 and 6 on their party lists
<mwhudson> (rongotai: we had russell norman, chris finlayson and annette king)
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you mean that isn't usual for an urban seat? :)
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i dunno, is it?
<mwhudson> wellington central didn't seem _quite_ so extreme iirc
<ajmitch> afaik there are 3 for dunedin north as well, with a labour MP taking the electorate, national list mp & green list mp
<mwhudson> yeah, does look likeit
<ibeardslee> I think I ended up with 4
<mwhudson> auckland central had thee too
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: you're in the ohariu electorate?
<ibeardslee> retard #1 from United Future, the techical expert from National
<mwhudson> winning
<mwhudson> i can't imagine anywhere would top 4
<ibeardslee> Charles from Labour and Gareth from Greens
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: yes
<mwhudson> "Another one on the road to obscurity. She showed early promise but hasn’t lived up to it. Must do more than ask patsy questions and make the occasional forgettable speech."
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-19
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> good morning
<Atamira> anyone used mint?
<hads> morning
<ojwb> Atamira: only as a herb
 * ojwb really can't see a distro which is just derived from another catching on
<Atamira> herb?
<Atamira> ohh
<Atamira> heh
<Atamira> i just want to get off unity
<ajmitch> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ajmitch> or whichever takes your fancy, it can be easier than reinstalling with a different distro
 * ajmitch currently just uses the gnome fallback session when not using unity
<Atamira> ooo thanks. ill do it when i get back
<Atamira> i like some things in it, but trying to find what i want when i dont know the name of it is annoyin g
<mwhudson> stupid question, but is there an easy way of telling if an apt-style dependency (e.g. pkg-name >= 0.1) is satisfied on the current system?
<chilts> I sometimes use apt-cache policy <pkgname> to see what version is installed and if there are candidates
<chilts> but that's me, do you need something for a program to read?
<mwhudson> ideally
<mwhudson> i guess i want to know, given a string $str, if apt-get install $str would do anything
<mwhudson> i guess i could parse the output of apt-get install --dry-run...
<mwhudson> that might not be completely insane, actually
<chilts> yeah, I was just about to suggest that, and maybe the return value tells you whether something would have happened
 * chilts guesses
<mwhudson> apparently not
<chilts> if you can 'apt-cache policy $pkg' and compare the 2nd fields of lines 2 and 3, there's your answer
<chilts> there may well be a shorter way :D
<chilts> but that's a start
<ojwb> that doesn't consider whether it could actually be installed though
<mwhudson> chilts: no, i don't think that's right
<mwhudson> i think apt-get install --dry-run $str | grep ^Inst is pretty close though
<ojwb> though without knowing the motivation, it's hard to know exactly what the right answer is
<chilts> yeah, just a suggestion :)
<mwhudson> ojwb: motivation is to allow people to declare requirements and complain if they are not met
<chilts> mwhudson: why do you need to know if it _might_ do something?
<mwhudson> kinda like build-deps i guess, except not actually the same
<ojwb> what does the complaining?
<mwhudson> ojwb: my code
<mwhudson> to explain a bit more
<mwhudson> i do automated testing
<mwhudson> when running code that depends on packages on the device being tested which just install them
<mwhudson> but we're now starting to do things like run audio capture on the system driving it all
<mwhudson> to do this you need to have some packages installed
<chilts> mwhudson: if something _can_ be done, would you then just install it?
<mwhudson> no
<chilts> ok
<mwhudson> i would reject the test job
<ojwb> the trick things like pbuilder use is to generate a dummy package with the dependencies and (try to) install that
<mwhudson> ojwb: yeah i've done that too
<mwhudson> ojwb: but i don't want to install the dependencies
<ojwb> oh, you just want to test
<mwhudson> just know if they are already there
<ojwb> and fail if not
<mwhudson> i guess i could abuse dpkg-checkbuilddeps ….
<mwhudson> anyway, back to real work
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> ooo.i like xubuntu
<chilts> does xubuntu not install Ubunto One and all the other stuff by default?
<ajmitch> not sure, I've never installed from an iso for xubuntu
<ajmitch> xubuntu-desktop doesn't look to depend on or recommend ubuntuone
<ajmitch> most of the UI integration for ubuntuone is in nautilus
<chilts> I might try Lubuntu or Xubuntu next time
<chilts> in fact, I might be reinstalling my new laptop
<ibeardslee> when I come to wipe my old netbook I'm going to try other versions
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-20
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-21
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts_> morning
<chilts_> oi, where's my nick!
<ojwb> maybe it got nicked?
<chilts> hmm
<chilts> status quo
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/7984019/Egressive-seeks-to-be-part-of-Catalyst-IT
<ajmitch> now that's interesting news, I've met a few of the egressive people
<ojwb> "Scirt (Stronger Christchurch Rebuild Infrastructure Team)"
<ajmitch> it's stuff, don't expect accuracy
<ibeardslee> heh
<chilts> "Catalyst had already an established relationship..." <- lovely
 * chilts tweets about it
<chilts> ibeardslee: are they staying down in Chch (with @saniac) or coming up to Wgtn?
<ibeardslee> staying down there
<ibeardslee> we now have a Wgtn, Jaffa and Ch-Chur office
<lifeless> Jaffa?
<chilts> heh
<ibeardslee> Auckland
<chilts> f*cking f*cking ?
<ibeardslee> Freaky F*cking
<chilts> heh
<ibeardslee> or just a typo .. your choice
<thumper> lifeless: you've not heard of JAFA?
<mwhudson> not the port in israel?
<thumper> ibeardslee: I always spelled it with one F
<thumper> ibeardslee: but mostly just said, not typed
<ibeardslee> thumper: yeah unfortunately I still think of the jaffa lollies when I type it
<thumper> :)
<ibeardslee> http://catalyst.net.nz/news/catalyst-acquires-egressive
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: what's next, dunedin & hamilton offices? :)
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: send your CV through .. see if you can kick it off ;)
<ibeardslee> we have a Dargaville 'office'
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-22
<lifeless> thumper: I have, but I keep forgetting
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I'm late today
<chilts> many apologies
<chilts> profuse apologies
<ajmitch> unforgivable
<chilts> :(
 * chilts puts tail between legs
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-23
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-24
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> https://twitter.com/hadleyrich/status/272809433879420930
<ajmitch> nice line up
<ajmitch> so you'll be getting UFB in the next 3 years?
<hads> Hopefully today.
<ajmitch> lucky chap
<hads> 3rd install in Timaru
<hads> The other two were finished today and Friday
 * ajmitch has friends in dunedin where the year 2/3 maps go all around the suburb that they're in, but not their suburb
<hads> It's crazy ay.
<ajmitch> I don't try & make sense of their network planning, I'm sure there must be some reason for it
<chilts> morning
<chilts> apparently I'm in Year 3
<chilts> or something
<chilts> I suppose it also depends on when Year 0 is
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-19
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson-> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<pikiora> Morning!
<ibeardslee> and how is your wee one?
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-21
<pikiora> Oh, sorry bout that said wee one is demanding lol
<pikiora> very very demanding
<ibrojoker> hi
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<kcj> tgif.
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * olly wonders why the lag to the machine in the living room is so bad
<olly> i could walk there and back quicker
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-22
<CptBley> I am trying to boot ubuntu server 12.04 from a DVD - RW and I select it in the boot menu but all that happens is a blinking _  then it asks whether I want to boot from windows or Ubuntu 12.04 which I have previously installed
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-24
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-17
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> does anyone know how to configure the gpg passphrase popups?
<mwhudson> mine asks for the passphrase once per session
<mwhudson> i'd like it to only remember it for, say, an hour
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: not sure, it may depend on your application
<olly> i think it's a gnome thing, but I don't recall where you configure it
<olly> a guiding design principle of modern gnome seems to be to make it nigh impossible to configure how you want
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-18
<hads> heh
<lifeless> mwhudson: it could be one of two things
<lifeless> mwhudson: you're eithr using the gnome keyring, or the gpg2agent
<mwhudson> lifeless: it's the gnome one i think
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-20
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> getting a static IP address on my ADSL turns out to be refreshingly easy (and free of charge)
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-21
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-16
<G> Xerus?  Sounds a bit close to Circus for my comfort :)
<G> Although given my recent experiences with the Live images, it's a fairly accurate reflection of the luck I've had of late. :)
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<gzcwnk> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-17
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<gzcwnk> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-22
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-22
<atamira> afternon
<atamira> afternoon*
<chilts> wow, I haven't been on IRC for ages
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> chilts: morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-24
<olly> evening
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-25
<ibeardslee> pe/away Til the morning comes
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-27
<Kiwi_Alien> hey
